# Still trying



## Jcraigg (Nov 16, 2005)

Still working with new camera is this picture acceptable?








    Any other suggestions

    Thanks Jeff


----------



## Ron Mc (Nov 16, 2005)

Jeff,
As far as I'm concerned that picture looks great!


----------



## gerryr (Nov 16, 2005)

The composition is fine and the exposure looks dead on.  The nib end looks to be a trifle out of focus, or maybe its the resolution of my monitor.  Try using a smaller f-stop and the depth of field will increase and make the whole picture sharper.  You'll have to slow down the shutter when you do that though.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 16, 2005)

Looking at your background material I agree that the nib just slightly got out of the field of focus. a very good picture. still looks like a struggle for a good exposure with the dark pen against a lighter background. that is always a tough one. overeposiing woudl cause the pen to get brighter.
those comments are mainly pointers to help manipulate the outcome if you wanted to but this is entirely a satisfactory photo.


----------



## Doghouse (Nov 17, 2005)

Looking at it, I would have to say you were just a hair too close (the reason the tip is out of focus).  If you backed away about 1/2 inch I think you would have a perfect shot.


----------

